# Iowa snow pics/vids



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

We got a couple inches here yesterday. Started out as rain then turned to snow and alot of slush. I also have some pics from the really heavy wet snow that we got back on Feb 6th. I didn't run wings on that one because of the heavy snow.


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

Here are the video clips. You can see how much water there was.


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

That looks a little wet. What exhaust is on your truck? I clicked your link but it just brings me to a basic search page. 

Nice Vids, keep them coming.


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

Thanks. I have a 4in Silverline system. It's 4 in all the way with a 5in tip. For some reason when I put that system on, my cat and muffler disappeared


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

great pics and video man isn't diesel awesome for the wet stuff !!!!!!


----------



## BETHELSKIER (Feb 1, 2007)

Nice vids.Truck sounds sweet too.


----------

